# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > توسعه‌ی هسته‌ی سیستم عامل > سوال: تقسیم کار بین هسته پردازنده

## ali8331

با سلام خدمت همه عزیزان.من میخوام cross & outer join را در postgresql انجام بدم.این کارو میخوام روی 1هسته 2 هسته 4هسته و 25% و 50% و 75% و100% مصرف cpu انجام بدم و اطلاعات بدست امده رو از لحاظ مدت زمان و مصرف انرژی با هم مقایسه کنم.لطفا راهنمایی کنید چجوری این کارو انجام بدم.با تشکر

----------

